# Wärmeleitkleber entfernen



## k-b (28. März 2009)

*Wärmeleitkleber entfernen*

Hey - habe gestern meinen neuen zweitpc (gebraucht) endlich bekommen. Es handelt sich um einen Sempron 32hundert+ Habe schon einen schönen kleinen AC-CPU-Kühler gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich den gerade drauf machen, war aber etwas verwundert warum der momentane Kühler (AMD-Boxed) so schwer runter geht. also habe ich mit etwas drehen und etwas mehr Kraft daran gezogenund hatte plötzlich den Kühler mit der CPU in der Hand. 
Die CPU lässt sich unter keinen Umständen vom Kühler lösen - klebt richtig fest dran. Wei nicht, wass die verwendet haben. Evtl. das orginal Wäreleitpad das schon drauf war?

Jedenfalls müsst ich die CPU jetzt irgendwie runter kriegen. Was macht man da?
Föhn?


----------



## nDivia (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber entfernen*

Entweder den PC kurz in Betrieb nehmen, damit der "Wärmeleitkleber" bissl weich wird, oder des ganze mit nem Föhn erhitzen, müsste dann auch gehn.

Versuch dann des ganze mit leichten Drehungen zu lösen.


----------



## 4clocker (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber entfernen*

Mitm Cutter-Messer langsam ringsrum fummeln vielleicht


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber entfernen*

Zahnseide als "Säge" soll ganz hilfreich sein, hab ich selbst aber noch nicht versucht.


----------



## k-b (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber entfernen*

Also Zahnseide ist zu dick. Da ist echt gar kein Spalt. Werde es nacher mal mit nem Cuttermesser versuchen


----------



## Genim2008 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber entfernen*

Ich habe auch mal gehört, dass man es in die Gefriertruhe geben soll damit der Kleber poröse wird. Ich habe damals meine Graka für 10min in die Truhe gesteckt und irgendwie den Kühler abbekommen. ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber entfernen*

Nach Möglichkeit irgendwie erwärmen.
Noch mal kurz in Betrieb nehmen oder Fön drauf halten. 
Dadurch geht es etwas leichter ab.


----------



## DaxTrose (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber entfernen*

Ich kann ArctiClean empfehlen. Stinkt zwar, aber damit habe ich noch alles abbekommen. Sollte der Vorgänger Wärmeleitkleber benutzt haben, könnte es schwer werden!


----------



## k-b (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wärmeleitkleber entfernen*

Mit dem Föhn und Cuttermesser gings ^^

Sah nach dem Standard - Wärmeleitpad aus, ging jedenfalls danach problemlos von der CPU runter


----------

